# Islamorada guide for 2???



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Capt. Derek Rust is awesome! rustyflycharters.com. Login • Instagram Based out of Marathon about 35-40 minutes from Islamorada.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Raskob, nuff said


----------



## Gbstrike (Jan 31, 2021)

Capt. Steve Thomas.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Dale Perez Spoiler Charters: 305-395-0523; email: [email protected]


contact


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Bates said:


> Heading down to Islamorada feb 21-25 with one of my buddies. Just wondering if anyone had any awesome recommendations for a good guide. Any links to their social media is appreciated as well


Try Richard Black, BlackFly Charters (305)395-0311.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Larry Sydnor knows his stuff !!


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Drew Moret 
Camp Walker


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Featherweight said:


> Drew Moret
> Camp Walker


I can’t imagine that Drew has any openings! A day on the water with him is almost like a day with history!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont' believe some of the above guides are taking new clients, but never hurts to call and chat. They might even be able to give a referral. I talked to Camp last year, and he wasn't taking new clients during peak season, but had some stuff in the fall.

Give Paul Fisicario a shout. Buddy of mine had a great experience with him
www.stripstrikecharters.com


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

jackson man said:


> I can’t imagine that Drew has any openings! A day on the water with him is almost like a day with history!


Give him a try


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Moret


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

Agreed on Capt. Derek Rust. Fantastic Guide.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Lot of good guides listed, most of them not going to have availability. But they will likely refer you to someone you don't know who is good!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Bates said:


> Heading down to Islamorada feb 21-25 with one of my buddies. Just wondering if anyone had any awesome recommendations for a good guide. Any links to their social media is appreciated as well


Captain Rich Hastings. Laid-back and knowledgeable 








Capt. Rich Hastings (@capt.rich_hastings) • Instagram photos and videos


3,254 Followers, 3,469 Following, 541 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Capt. Rich Hastings (@capt.rich_hastings)




instagram.com


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Perry Coleman is fantastic, and may have an opening that time of year. Low key guy, not a social media presence. Give him a call, 305.393.4212.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Call all of them. Covid is still hot. It is February.


----------

